# Calstar GF770XH Rail Rod



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Calstar GF770XH (7' 60-100 lb.), Fuji turbo and conventional HD SiC's, Perfection reel seat, cord wrap butt and foregrip. Thread colors, cobalt blue nylon and NCP, dark blue NCP, Sulky dark blue and dark gray prizim. Customer won the rod at a recent local Angler's Club meeting and had it built to his specs. Pretty good deal for a dollar raffle ticket.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome job,that blue with the guide frame color looks killer.
Dollar rod eh?..very lucky dude.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wafflejaw said:


> Awesome job,that blue with the guide frame color looks killer.
> Dollar rod eh?..very lucky dude.


Agreed... nice understated colors on the trim bands. Very classy. Is that just an epoxy transition at the reel seat and butt cap?


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

really beautiful rod! i love the handle that is super cool.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> Agreed... nice understated colors on the trim bands. Very classy. Is that just an epoxy transition at the reel seat and butt cap?


Pretty much. I used a 1/2" inch wide piece of X-Wrap heat shrink (turned inside out so it was smooth), black thread and finish.

Also, for clarification. It's probably hard to see in the pics but there is no black thread used on the guides wraps. That dark thread is cobalt blue nylon with no CP. Has a very dark purplish color to it in the sun but looks close to black inside. That nylon with no CP looks awesome outside.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Nice Rod*

Beautiful rod! Also some very excellent work on the guide wraps.

I do like dark blue/black guide wraps without trim bands. C2


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Flawless! Very Nice!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

what an Awesome rod...beautyful


----------

